# Pips meets a baby



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

My goddaughter Edie, who is 4 months, came to visit this weekend. This is the first baby that Pips has ever met (my husband and I don't have kids) - and I will be honest, I was nervous. Would she be gentle? Overwhelmed? (God forbid) Aggressive??

Pippa LOVED the baby. She did a quick bark when Edie came into the house, but then the whole body wiggle started (granted I took the baby and started saying "good baby" ).

Highlight of the whole weekend was that Pippa loved licking Edie's feet (Edie's mom wouldn't allow face licking :). Best part was when we put socks on Edie and Pippa very GINGERLY pulled off each sock (no teeth) so she could get back to licking...hahaha.

Pics below.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

SO adorable! Good for Pippa : ) I have those same fears. Otto has been around one baby and only a few kids. When my goddaughter came over (8 years old) I was nervous. But they both did great together. I made sure she acted very calmly and fed him kibble, took his bowl away while eating, all that jazz, and it was wonderful to see him behave so well with her.

That baby is such a cutie and the story about the socks is great! cute pics!!


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Awwwwww! My grinch-like heart just grew three sizes! Too cute.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds to me like Pippa is just developing a taste for them   Very cute!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

so adorable! 

Moose LOVES babies, it's hilarious really- he goes nuts for them and is super gentle. Granted, he has lots of practice and exposure, but I think Vizslas are a pretty good breed to be around the babies in general


----------

